# Biden speach on Thursday - prime time



## ManeJon (Apr 14, 2018)

No sure when exactly but it will probably screw up recordings / shows at least on East Coast


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I saw a link on another site.

President Biden to Address Country on Thursday: What Is Being Preempted?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

TiVo has already updated! At least for nbc and fox. But it looks like fox is cutting it off at 15 minutes!


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> TiVo has already updated! At least for nbc and fox. But it looks like fox is cutting it off at 15 minutes!


No change since then. All the other channels still have their regular programming on it. I checked Gracenote and nearly all channels have been updated. I'm not sure how long the address is, but most channels have scheduled 30 minutes, except Fox which is 15 minutes.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

I just checked the schedule for CBS in New York City. Young Sheldon starts at 8:30 followed by B Positive, Mom, and Clarice. I don't watch the show that usually follows Mom so I don't know the name but it looks like it got knocked off tonight. I'll check my scheduled FIOS recordings tonight and make any changes, if necessary.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

The last time I checked my Roamio only Fox was acknowledging the speech. "Call Me Kat" was scheduled for 9:15 rather than 9, and "Last Man Standing" for 9:45 rather than 9:30.


----------



## ManeJon (Apr 14, 2018)

Here in Maine - all the networks have delays but they are 10-10 min at most. So expectation is short speech. I record 3 shows on same network tonight so added 1 hour to last one. May have to watch end of 1 in recording 2 etc.
I gather networks must have been told short speech. Can't imagine any politician only talking for only 10 min


----------



## Bruce24 (Jan 8, 2003)

ManeJon said:


> No sure when exactly but it will probably screw up recordings / shows at least on East Coast


I just manually added some recording to cover me just incase, same thing I do with CBS on Sundays during football season.


----------



## Lenonn (May 31, 2004)

Fox is giving 15 minutes, NBC is going him 30 minutes, and ABC and CBS are going with 20 minutes (I kind of figured one would do 25 minutes just to cover all the range).

Still, a good idea to keep an eye out tonight to see how long President Biden actually speaks.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

FIOS has the changes for FOX, NBC and ABC in their guide. For some reason, CBS isn't updated (as of now). I'll pad Mom 30 minutes.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

Lenonn said:


> Fox is giving 15 minutes, NBC is going him 30 minutes, and ABC and CBS are going with 20 minutes (I kind of figured one would do 25 minutes just to cover all the range).
> 
> Still, a good idea to keep an eye out tonight to see how long President Biden actually speaks.


This is the same here in Houston on my TiVo. However, if I check the Xfinity guide it shows CBS starts Young Sheldon at 7:30pm, dumps The Unicorn and has Clarice starting at 9pm.


----------



## SteveD (Oct 22, 2002)

CW in New York City just preempted the first 28 minutes of _Walker_ and joined in progress.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

SteveD said:


> CW in New York City just preempted the first 28 minutes of _Walker_ and joined in progress.


CW in Philly did not air the speech. _Walker_ was aired as scheduled (8 to 9)


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

Since some people had seen their units adjust I figured I'd trust my Tivo to get the updates to my box and I wouldn't have to..... yah... I don't know what I was thinking either...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Clarice is scheduled for 9:20 on my TiVo, but as of 9:12 it was already in progress.

So I guess it's off to alternative sources...


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

It’s what I have Hulu as part of the Disney bundle for.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

Turns out that I didn't need to make any adjustments for CBS. It was finally updated before I turned on the TV at 7:50PM
But the speech was well over 15 minutes and I don't know if FOX showed the whole speech or not so I extended the ending of Last Man Standing by 30 minutes.


----------



## Adam C. (Jul 24, 2017)

TonyD79 said:


> It's what I have Hulu as part of the Disney bundle for.


I do the same. The problem is Hulu doesn't carry most current CBS programming. My Fire Recast botched last night's recording of Young Sheldon. Even though I extended the recording time by 30 minutes it still only recorded the first 30 minutes so I missed the entire episode. I'll have to wait for a repeat.


----------



## SteveD (Oct 22, 2002)

Not in the Tivo Guide, as of yet, but PIX11 in NYC plans to re-air the current episode of _Walker_ - _Bar None_ tomorrow Saturday March 13 at 8PM.
This will replace scheduled airings of _Barney Miller_ and _The Jeffersons_ on Saturday night in prime time.


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

jamesbobo said:


> But the speech was well over 15 minutes and I don't know if FOX showed the whole speech or not so I extended the ending of Last Man Standing by 30 minutes.


FOX showed the whole speech and if I recall they started programming at the bottom of the hour (7:30 here in the CST)


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Adam C. said:


> I do the same. The problem is Hulu doesn't carry most current CBS programming. My Fire Recast botched last night's recording of Young Sheldon. Even though I extended the recording time by 30 minutes it still only recorded the first 30 minutes so I missed the entire episode. I'll have to wait for a repeat.


I'm covered. I have free paramount+ through a sports subscription.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

SteveD said:


> CW in New York City just preempted the first 28 minutes of _Walker_ and joined in progress.


Oh, rats. I didn't consider this. I haven't checked to see what recorded. My CW affiliate has always had a really good news operation, but then it started out as Fox.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

jamesbobo said:


> Turns out that I didn't need to make any adjustments for CBS. It was finally updated before I turned on the TV at 7:50PM
> But the speech was well over 15 minutes and I don't know if FOX showed the whole speech or not so I extended the ending of Last Man Standing by 30 minutes.


I don't know either but I lost the speech because while I had Roamio set to record "Superstore" and added 30 minutes, It recorded starting AFTER the speech, and I assume it started with the beginning of the episode, and there was no extra time added. If I lost anything, then it started recording during a commercial break.

I guess it's easy enough to watch the speech.

Regarding Fox, when I turned on the TV that is hooked up to Roamio, I heard a mean British man getting angry about something. I checked the recording and someone was cooking or evaluating others who were for the first 12 minutes. "Call Me Kat" began after that and would you believe the recording ended during a commercial break? Same thing happened with "Last Man Standing". I had the 10:00 news set to record so I would get the rest of "Last Man".


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

HarleyRandom said:


> Regarding Fox, when I turned on the TV that is hooked up to Roamio, I heard a mean British man getting angry about something. I checked the recording and someone was cooking or evaluating others who were for the first 12 minutes.


I'm not sure if you're being sarcastic.. That's "Hell's Kitchen". Awesome show.. and I hate cooking.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

SteveD said:


> CW in New York City just preempted the first 28 minutes of _Walker_ and joined in progress.


CW where I live broadcast "Walker" as usual. I checked.


----------

